#ubuntu-co 2015-12-30
<rage1> Hola
<rage1> Buen día
<LeonardoCT> Hola
<LeonardoCT> Soy nuevo en linux ubuntu, tengo la versión 14.04 LTS quisiera cambiarme a 15.10 creo que es el actual ¿alguien sabe cómo hacer esto o debo descargar la ISO desde cero?
